# Filtro Pasa Bajo Activo



## tas0030 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola. necesito ayuda para implementar un filtro pasa bajos (frec de corte 4kHz). lo voy a usar con un microfono piezoelectrico, para que me agare señales de voz. luego de esto, necesitaria un filtro pasa alto (fc = 30Hz).
Los filtros los pienso usar para atenuar todo el ruido posible, por la entrada del microfono.
No estoy seguro si deberia usar filtros de 2do o de 3er orden, y si deberia usar el LM741, o el TL072 (leis por ahi que el 072 son diseñados para atenuar mejor el ruido) no estoy seguro, porque no se si la impedancia vendria a ser la misma a que si usara un LM741. El circuito que he probado es ese.
Funciona decentemente, pero no se si lo pueda modificar para la frecuencia que estoy buscando ahora.
Gracias por su ayuda.
ps. si tienen un circuito para atenuar el ruido en la entrada para el microfono, me ayudaria bastante si me lo pudieran mostrar, gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 9, 2009)

@tas0030

Que tal compañero. Yo te recomiendo utilizar los TL072 ya que tienen entrada mosfet.
Eso quiere decir que tienen una altisima impedancia de entrada, que es lo que necesitas cuando tienes señales de muy bajos voltages.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

No me imagino para qué cosa quieres emplear la señal del micrófono, pero yo emplearía filtros de estado variable, no más de 2º orden, de manera de "Retocar" las frecuencias de corte a mi gusto.
La elección del o los operacionales depende de tus requerimientos de "ruido" o “tensión de salida”, básicamente casi cualquiera te sirve.

Puedes ver algo de información en estos post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/

En tu caso el pasa-banda de medios sería tu filtro.


----------



## tas0030 (Nov 9, 2009)

lo q me han pedido hacer (es para un curso en la universidad), es capturar una señal de audio, adaptarla para que sea codificada en datos digitales, luego decodificarla, y reproducirla a traves de un parlante.
unos compañeros ya han estado avanzando, y basicamente el circuito sigue la estructura: primero, filtro pasa bajos (me recomiendas que use pasa banda) para filtrar la señal de la mayor parte del ruido. luego, amplificarla. como el adc0804 (ese es el que estoy utilizando) no soporta voltajes negativos, aplicarle un sumador, para que toda la señal entre como positiva al ADC. luego, decodificarla directamente (poner el dac inmediatamente despues del dac), filtrarla, y adecuarla con CI (yo vi que estaban usando un LM386 al final del circuito) para que se pueda reproducir en un pequeño parlante.
el profesor solo quiere que se distinga que en verdad la señal se ha codificado y decodificado, y para eso, se tiene que escuchar en el parlante alguna parte de la señal de voz de entrada.
mis compañeros han estado probando con canciones cualquiera que tenian en su celular, y reproduciendola cerca al microfono. aunque salia con ruido, se podia distinguir la cancion en el parlante, y eso es masomenos lo que tengo que hacer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2009)

Si tienes que digitalizar la señal entonces vas a tener que calcular primero el orden del filtro que vas a necesitar, por que la atenuación en la banda de rechazo depende de la resolución en bits del ADC y de la frecuencia de muestreo que vayas a usar. Una vez que tengas el orden del filtro eliges el tipo de respuesta que vas a usar, típicamente (y para que sea simple hacerlo) se suele optar por un Butterworth o un Chebishev con poca ondulación en la banda de paso (1dB o menos).
Luego que lo pases por el DAC vas atener que enviarlo nuevamente a un filtro pasabajos, para reconstruir en forma analógica la señal digitalizada y de allí la envías a un amplificador tal como el LM386 que has comentado.
Esta es la secuencia correcta de operaciones para hacerlo, pero claro...se supone que sabes calcular filtros y elegir la frecuencia de muestreo. Luego puedes complicarlo como se te ocurra diseñando, por ejemplo, un filtro de Cauer que tiene un corte mucho mas abrupto con ondulación en la banda de rechazo, puedes hacer una verdadera codificación, por que tomar el valor a la salida del ADC deja mucho que desear como mecanismo de codificación, etc, etc...


----------



## tas0030 (Nov 10, 2009)

no entiendo como depende el orden del filtro con la frecuencia de muestreo. en este caso, estoy usando un adc 0804, que tiene 8 bits de resolucion. sobre las formulas... tengo que confesar que no me acuerdo de ellas ;-; . sobre la frecuencia de muestreo, no estoy seguro, porque estoy conectando el pin 4 (el del clock) con el pin 19, y en la hoja de especificaciones no puedo encontrar qué frecuencia se utiliza en ese caso. si me pudieran ayudar, estaria muy agradecido o.o.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

tas0030 dijo:


> no entiendo como depende el orden del filtro con la frecuencia de muestreo. en este caso, estoy usando un adc 0804, que tiene 8 bits de resolucion. sobre las formulas... tengo que confesar que no me acuerdo de ellas ;-; . sobre la frecuencia de muestreo, no estoy seguro, porque estoy conectando el pin 4 (el del clock) con el pin 19, y en la hoja de especificaciones no puedo encontrar qué frecuencia se utiliza en ese caso. si me pudieran ayudar, estaria muy agradecido o.o.



No se cual esquema esta usando, así que si lo subís al foro va a ser lo mejor.
En cuanto al orden del filtro y la frecuencia de muestreo...hummmm...me parece que andamos muy flojos en la teoría, eh?
Claro que el orden del filtro depende de la frecuencia de muestreo!
El Teorema de Shanon te dice que *tenés que muestrear al menos al doble de frecuencia que la mayor componente espectral presente en la señal*. Si no sabés eso...ya empezamos mal, por que no podés digitalizar e intentar reconstruir después sin aplicar esto, por que vas a conseguir cualquier cosa en la reconstrucción.
El problema con el teorema de Shanon es que te dá el valor mínimo de frecuencia de muestreo que podés usar, pero si usás ese, tenés que poner un FPB de pendiente de corte infinita justo a la frecuencia de la mayor componente espectral. Como esos filtros NO EXISTEN, tenés que aumentar la frecuencia de muestreo para separar espectralmente las imágenes de la señal digitalizada y poder usar un FPB mas de este mundo. Cuanto más eleves la fcia de muestreo, mas separadas estarán las imágenes espectrales de la señal muestreada y menor será el orden del filtro que tenés que usar para poder rechazar con seguridad las frecuencias que no te interesan (acordate que el orden del filtro te determina la pendiente en la banda de rechazo). Esto es procesamiento digital de señales BASICO, y si aún no lo has estudiado, es un buen momento para empezar a hacerlo por que si nó, no puedes explicar nada de lo que sucede en el práctico que tenés que hacer. Si a este tema aún no lo han visto en clases, vamos peor, por que nunca te lo debería haber pedido sin los conocimientos necesarios para entender lo que sucede.


----------



## tas0030 (Nov 10, 2009)

que mal estoy... no me acorde de eso de la frecuencia. bueno, en verdad nunca nos han enseñado a diseñar un circuito en concreto, todos en clase estamos experimentando con estos circuitos, asi que para la mayoria es nuevo.
con respecto a la frecuencia de corte, yo queria usar una frecuencia de 3.8 kHz (señal de voz) para el pasabajo, y frecuencia de 20Hz para el pasaalto.
este es el circuito que estoy utilizando para el pasabajo
el circuito del adc es este


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

Si, pero ese es un pasabajo de primer orden...no vas a llegar muy lejos con eso atenuando a 20 dB/decada.
Y el ADC *parece *que lo tenés corriendo en modo free-running, y en ese caso la frecuencia de muestreo es de mas o menos 1/8 de la frecuencia de reloj, que no se de cuento es.
Verificá el datasheet para saber cuantos estados consume una conversión y dividí por ese valor la frecuencia de reloj para saber a cuanto estás muestreando. Con eso  y 1/2 bit de resolución vas a poder saber que tan bien o que tan mal estas con el orden del filtro que estás usando.

PD: Si ya te han enseñado el Teorema de Shanon, no importa si el desarrollo es real o virtual...para algo está esa teoría y hay que aplicarla a la fuerza, por mas que estés haciendo solo una prueba, por que como diablos vas a reconstruir la señal de salida si no sabés si tenes aliasing o nó en el muestreo????

*Moraleja:* Aún cuando a muchos no les guste, la teoría rige a la práctica y NO AL REVÉS, así que aprovechá lo que te han enseñado y hacé las cosas bien desde el principio.


----------



## tas0030 (Nov 10, 2009)

el datasheet no especifica el numero de estados para una conversion, pero dice que a 1MHz, se realizan 13690 conversiones/segundo. Esa seria la frecuencia de muestreo, 13.69kHz (para cambiar la frecuencia de reloj a 1Mhz, se cambia el capacitor de 150 pF por uno de 60 pF, aprox). Eso sería mas que suficiente para muestrear una señal de voz.
Creo que por eso.. necesitaria usar un filtro de segundo o de tercer orden, para que el muestreo de el ruido sea lo más despreciable posible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

tas0030 dijo:


> el datasheet no especifica el numero de estados para una conversion, pero dice que a 1MHz, se realizan 13690 conversiones/segundo. Esa seria la frecuencia de muestreo, 13.69kHz (para cambiar la frecuencia de reloj a 1Mhz, se cambia el capacitor de 150 pF por uno de 60 pF, aprox). Eso sería mas que suficiente para muestrear una señal de voz.



Vos querés una señal de voz de 4kHz de ancho de banda. Si la vas a muestrear a 14kHz no es taaannn "mas que suficiente". Con esa frecuencia de muestreo tenés que buscar un FPB de un orden tal que con una frecuencia de corte de 4kHz tenga una atenuación tal que la señal a 7kHz tenga una amplitud menor que medio bit del conversor. Claro, tenés que saber cual es la máxima amplitud de entrada al conversor (que deb ser 5V pero no sé si vas a amplificar para llegar hasta ese valor...aunque deberías) y cuanto vale 1/2 bit del conversor en tensión y eso es la tensión de referencia del ADC dividido en 512, por que es un conversor de 8 bits (así que si la referencia es de 5V la tensión atenuada a 7kHz debe ser menor que 10mV)...está claro?
Ahora te toca seguir a vos....buscando el orden del filtro de una tabla....



tas0030 dijo:


> Creo que por eso.. necesitaria usar un filtro de segundo o de tercer orden, para que el muestreo de el ruido sea lo más despreciable posible.



Si leiste lo que puse antes, vas a ver la forma de saber el orden del filtro SIN ESTAR INVENTANDO!!!! pero ya te digo que va a ser de un orden bastante alto, porque a simple vista necesitas una atenuación de cerca de 56dB por octava y eso es un filtro de noveno o décimo orden ...a menos que elijas un Chebishev y el orden sea un poquito menor...

Bueno...a trabajar sin preguntar tanto...vamos, vamos....


----------

